# Me again with horse ads



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I like this gelding because it doesn't look too much like a TB, since I'm not into the TB look.
Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Rockwood, Ontario

I am riding an appy now and like how they are put together. I'm not sure what I think about her. Her jump picture is quite odd.
Appaloosa Horse for Sale in Mount Albert, Ontario

I'll add the other mare after because I'm at school.


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the first one, the thoroughbred. He's nice.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

(bear in mind what I say will go with my personal pref.)

The thing that bothers me about the TB is that they do not tell you how high he's schooled or what level he has shown at. I'd like to see some movement and jumping pictures as well (I didn't bother looking up the other pictures since they didn't say how high he jumped). My overall impression is he's a nice horse but with such little to tell about him and one body shot and a head shot I don't know much about the horse. 


I personally like the Appy better mainly because they have movement pictures, a jumping picutre, and a riderless picture as well. They give you a bunch of info on her, her jump picture is just her taking off too early. I don't know these people very well but judgeing by how she really tucks up those front legs she could make a C-aute! Hunter if started on ground poles and a good rider to get her distances for her. She might end up being a little more work but I like the fact you at least know more about her. 

Once again this is just personal pref. opinion.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I was in a rush at school so I'll give the link to the other pictures of the TB.
Rhythm - Tb for sale pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

And here is the TB mare
Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Timmins, Ontario

I am 5'11-6'0. Would I look too big on a 16.1-2hh? It's almost impossible to find a horse 17hh+ here that isn't a draft.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Rhythm over jumps and hangs his front legs pretty horribly--but, that could be because he is ridden by a pretty bad rider. I don't think he'll ever really lift up those front legs, but... he IS being hindered terribly. Otherwise, I like him a lot. I would ask for some free jumping photos if you like him--that way, you can see how he jumps without someone laying on his neck and pulling on his mouth.
I really like his conformation though 

The appy looks very green, and it looks like she's tucking only because she's so far away. Some horses have really nice tucks when they're green and nervous and finding bad spots, but once they get comfortable they fall apart. I like her body shape, but only when it comes to western and Breed HUS--if you're looking to do some traditional english with her, it's probably not going to fly--her neck is just too thick for hunter judges, and it's too heavy to come up for dressage, and she probably won't be able to jump much higher then 3 ft. You're going to look a lot bigger on a stockier, low-headed horse too.

The last one, there are no pictures of her jumping.

..Personally I like the first TB, even though he looks to be a bad jumper. If I were you, I'd try to get some pics of him free jumping.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay i sent an email about Rhythm asking for free jumping pictures. And emails about the appy and TB mare about more jumping pictures.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm actually not a huge fan of either horse. I really liked Rhythm, until I saw the pictures of him jumping. I don't see his knees ever being tight and he over jumps, but he is pretty scopey and has a nice round back. Cross country is not in this horses future, I'd be freightened he'd accidently catch his knees.

The appy looks decent, her conformation picture is pretty terrible, the shadows, angle, and size make it pretty hard to determine if what I'm seeing is actually there, but her legs look weird to me. Her jumping is okay, she hallows her back, but her knees are even. She is over jumping as well.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Would grid work not help with his knees?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Sometimes it's just green stuff, and they'll learn to be neater.

But I think if Supermane took a look at the rider, she'd agree that the horse is being hindered a lot. (in like... every way imaginable.) So it could be that too. It's hard to lift up your front end when a pretty heavy person is laying there and balancing on your mouth, huh?

Grid work CAN help, but I'd wait and see for free jumping pics. If she doesn't want to send them, then she doesn't want to sell him too badly.


----------



## Hillviewfarm (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a shire/halflinger once that didnt do well with knees but my trainer had a training method and after some work outs she turned out great. I think the TB is nice the app is cute but not for the hunter ring. The TB has a horrible rider I agree and videos of him would be better..with rider and without. 
Good luck


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

mayfieldk said:


> Sometimes it's just green stuff, and they'll learn to be neater.
> 
> But I think if Supermane took a look at the rider, she'd agree that the horse is being hindered a lot. (in like... every way imaginable.) So it could be that too. It's hard to lift up your front end when a pretty heavy person is laying there and balancing on your mouth, huh?
> 
> Grid work CAN help, but I'd wait and see for free jumping pics. If she doesn't want to send them, then she doesn't want to sell him too badly.


Yes, the horse is being very hindered by the rider, but I just don't see this horse ever being a fantastic jumper, just because his knees are hanging very badly. I would definitely ask for more pictures and a video would be fantastic.

By the way, what are you looking to do on this horse?


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

the person emailed me back about the TB mare. She was sold two years ago haha. Uhm i would be doing hunter/jumper.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Too many old classifieds hanging around. Happens to me alot.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you think of these:
Bay Gelding Dressage Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Buy This Horse at Equine.com
16.0 hh 4 yo TB gelding

Bay Gelding Dressage Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Collingwood, Ontario, Canada | Buy This Horse at Equine.com
16.3 hh 5 yo TB gelding.

Dutch Warmblood Horse For Sale, Ontario (Canada), Queensville
17 hh 14 yo Dutch Warmblood gelding. Not a show hunter, but a field hunter

Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Ontario (Canada), Burlington
16.2 hh 7 yo TB gelding

Thoroughbred Cross Horse For Sale, Ontario (Canada), Oakville
16.1 hh 6 yo TBx mare


I might be a little bias towards bay thoroughbreds.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like that second TB. The first one is a bit young for me though. The last two are a 5 temperment wise, anybody know what that would consist of? I'm a pretty timid rider.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaClarke said:


> I really like that second TB. The first one is a bit young for me though. The last two are a 5 temperment wise, anybody know what that would consist of? I'm a pretty timid rider.


I wasn't sure what you wanted so I posted a few different levels of training and personality. If you are a timid rider you might want to stay away from a 5.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I really like the last one. Its just a feeling, but I like her. 
I worry about the grey one eating her leader's head.....
GPS seems like he'd be a nice, dependable horse.

Thats just my take on it. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, I just love horse shopping (especially when there is no danger of me being able to buy said horse). I won't bother you with anymore, I promise 

Don't Miss This One! PRICE REDUCED TO SELL! Beautiful dark bay with white details. Elegant, with soft mouth and compac
16 hh 12 yo Dutch Warmblood gelding

Exclusively Equine
17.1 hh 6 yo TB gelding

Quiet Black Thoroughbred To teach you to ride Matty is the horse for someone looking for their first horse. He will teach you to ride,jump and car
16.0 hh TB 10 yo gelding


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Keep going, 'm enjoying this. Especially since I live in ON (not that I'm looking...)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Whipple said:


> Keep going, 'm enjoying this. Especially since I live in ON (not that I'm looking...)


Lol, I'm "never" looking... although she did say hunter and I'm a hunter/jumper, so... I couldn't resist looking through pages of pretty horses... that are so far away from me that I couldn't possible even look at these horses.

LisaClarke, keep us posted on the horses you find. I'm really interested in seeing what you end up with.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i like the second one!


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

I've found some more.
Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Blackstock, Ontario
This one is nice but is 13 too old?
Dutch Horse for Sale in Amherstburg, Ontario
ill ask for more pics
Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Bowmanville, Ontario
Looks more like a TB than a warmblood. hmm....
Warmblood Horse for Sale in Brampton, Ontario

there isnt much here for under $7000


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaClarke said:


> I've found some more.
> Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Blackstock, Ontario
> This one is nice but is 13 too old?
> Dutch Horse for Sale in Amherstburg, Ontario
> ...



I would ask for more pictures on all of them and 13 is definitely not too old, and I think she may be my favorite of the bunch. The last one worried me with the line, "She is fairly green and requires an experienced rider." Her temperment might only be 4, but greenies can be a lot to handle.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

the dutch mare was the only one that really stood out to me. one of my friends said that 12 was old, that's why i asked. but i guess that's because she has a 6 year old. would i look big on a 16.1?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

LisaClarke said:


> the dutch mare was the only one that really stood out to me. one of my friends said that 12 was old, that's why i asked. but i guess that's because she has a 6 year old. would i look big on a 16.1?


You may look too big, but it will come down to how the horse it built, a thin 17 hh horse will make to look bigger than a stocky 16.1 hh horse. Ask how tall the rider is in the photo when you inquire about the horse, it should give you a basic idea of how big you'll look.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Basically just an update but nobody else has emailed me back about the other horses. 
But I did find this mare:
Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Durham, Ontario

Here's the website, i think they are talking about her price in the ad because all of the info of her matches up with the ad:
Moment Of Truth Stables scroll to Holly

It says free lease on the website but $4000 on the ad. I'm just wondering how much training she has.
And the horse dream isn't looking good at all anymore, my dad got laid off. I can dream though *eye roll*


----------

